# Jefe vs Remix 69 Input needed



## windriver (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new/used creeker/riverrunner. I am 6' 165 pounds. I started paddling 2 years ago, and have paddled a Jackson Fun for those 2 years. I have been steadily progressing into easier class IV's, and decided that my jackson fun has reached it's limit. Recently I got to demo a Jackson Hero in a class IV creek and felt very confident. 

Next year I plan to run IV's and harder IV+ rivers/creeks. Both the Jefe and Remix have been suggested to me. I'm wondering if the learning curve on the jefe would be difficult, and basic pros/cons to either boat... displacement vs planing ect. 

Any comments, suggestions, experiences would be awesome. 

Thanks


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Both the Jefe and Remix would be good options for you, I would also suggest checking out the Dagger Nomad and Wavesport Diesel...you should also check out this thread: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/planning-vs-displacement-for-creeker-27380.html
as well as this one: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/liquidlogic-jefe-or-dagger-nomad-27653.html
and probably this one too: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/karnali-vs-jefe-24871.html


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

I have paddled both. The Remix more as a program boat. I really like the speed and carve of it. Try all the sizes. The 69 would probably be what I would recommend but I paddle the 79 on creeky stuff 178 5'10 because it rides higher and though it is bigger, it turns easier. I have had a few friends who have switched from the Jefe to the Remix for the speed.


peter


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I think it's fair to say the Remix is more of a "river runner" and the Jefe is more of a "creeker." Choose your boat based upon whether your expect more big water or more technical creeks.

fwiw, I had a Jefe last season and didn't love it, but really enjoyed paddling it, if you know what I mean. Not the right boat for me, but a fun piece of plastic to charge down the river in.


----------



## ross (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah these guys pretty much go it. The jefe will be much slower but the rocker and displacement hull make it very forgiving. The remix is crazy fast and a lot of people are using it for some very steep creeking too. Sit in them both, I think there are a lot of great boats out there but how it feels on you is often overlooked and really important.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd say Jefe. Remix if you were saying you were mostly going to be running big volume rivers. Jefe is better suited to a mix a rivers and creeks though. Remix may be more friendly to you out of the box, but it sounds like you're progressing at a reasonable pace and trying to get out a lot, so I think you'll pick up the feel of the Jefe in short time. When I got my first creeker I was really concerned about the transition from a playboat, which had been my exclusive boat, and being to able switch back and forth between the two. I think that concern is overblown. It will take an adjustment period, but you'll get the feel.


----------

